# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.01. More Moto devices and more fw versions supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.01 is out!*    *1. The solution for the most recent firmware versions of Moto*
If Smart-Clip2 Software reports the following message: 
"This baseband version is not supported. Try downgrading it." 
while you're working with new Moto devices, please do so by following the steps listed in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
This is a quick and simple procedure that doesn’t require root and bootloader unlock.   *2. New Moto models have been tested and added to the list of supported devices:* *♦ XT1524
♦ XT1540
♦ XT1542
♦ XT1562
♦ XT1563
♦ MOTO G3
♦ Moto X Play
♦ Moto X+1* Follow الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to perform unlock or repair procedure.  *3. Potentially supported Moto devices:* *♦ XT1008 XT1025 XT1034 XT1036
♦ XT1078 XT1079 XT1085 XT1092
♦ XT1094 XT1095 XT1098 XT1254
♦ XT1514 XT1521 XT1523 XT1541
♦ XT1543 XT1544 XT1548 XT1550
♦ XT1556 XT1557 XT1561 XT1565
♦ XT1570*  
If you have one of the listed above phone models, 
please start unlock/repair operation and post your logs in the corresponding thread of the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Activate الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to perform service procedures for more than 200 of new
Qualcomm based devices, including Sony, Motorola, ZTE and others.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

